# WBC Hives



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

Has anyone made a WBC type hive that will work with standard Langstroth frames??


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hi Steve -

I've not done this yet but it's on my list of things to make. I plan to simply alter the dimensions to allow standard Langstroth hive bodies to be used as the internal boxes. Shouldn't be very hard to do as the WBC dimensions are already pretty close to the long dimension of the Langstroth.

-Barry


----------



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

This weekend, I built a WBC-type hive that works with Langstroth frames. I made 4 medium-depth supers that hold 12 frames each, making them nearly square. The bottom board has a mite screen. Cypress was used for the entire hive. I'll take pictures in a few days and send you some Barry.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Steve -

I look forward to seeing it. Send me what you can.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

Barry has graciously published picture of the WBC hive I built. The plans on this website are great!

Pictures can be found at: http://www.beesource.com/plans/wbc.htm


----------

